# Japanese hair straightening



## Tesia (Mar 28, 2006)

In may, I am planning on getting Japanese hair straightening. Two of my cousins actually have it already. Recently they have been noticing that their hair has been falling off a little more than usual. Does anyone else have this problem who has Japanese hair straightening?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 28, 2006)

Chemical straightening is really damaging - so I'm sure their hair is broken...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 28, 2006)

I had no idea.


----------



## screeema (Mar 29, 2006)

I have it done and I do it for a living. It has been the greatest thing I have ever done for my hair. It is a chemical process and done incorrectly it can cause damage, so can bleach and color. With that being said, I do notice that I lose alot of hair, my clients tell me that they do as well...but I have alot of hair and after five years of straightening it I still have a TON of hair...so I know that really doesn't answer your question except that it isn't that uncommon to notice the shedding of hair. We are supossed to lose between 100 to 150 hairs per day, maybe something about the hair chemistry being changed maybe makes it more noticable or because we know we have done a chemical process to our hair we are more aware of it??? Hope this helps


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 29, 2006)

How is your hair normally without this procedure? And how does it leave your hair afterwards? I have done the CHI relaxer but had wanted to try the Japanese straightning.


----------



## Tesia (Mar 29, 2006)

yeah u were actually really helpful ...thanks alot


----------



## Tesia (Mar 29, 2006)

one of my cousins has really frizzy hair....sometimes it just looks like a big frizz ball...when she got japanese hair straightening it was complete 360...it was stick straight, silky, shiny and alot calmer !


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 29, 2006)

Honestly, I wouldn't recommend it unless your hair is super curly, near impossible to straighten, and EXTREMLY healthy. Even after a chemical straightening, you won't be able to just get out of the shower, let it dry on its own and expect pin straight hair. You're still going to have to blowdry it and straighten out the kinks and waves. It's meant to relax curl... which is why many African American women use this method --- because their hair is very coarse and curly. They really can't straighten it that well without it, because the root and follicles are predestined to always hold that kink-curl pattern. Girls with wavy hair or straight hair that are looking for a quick fix are usually disappointed. It's very damaging and drying, and the results may not be what you're looking for. It took over a year &amp; a half to get my hair back to normal after chemical straightening... I was looking for a time-saving fix, but I was left with kinky straw. Biggest mistake I've ever made with my hair. If I knew then what I know now, my hair would've maintained its health, length, and vitality. Everyone is entitled to their opinion, but unless you are African American or have that same type of hair texture - I would stick with your blowdryer or flat iron. (With a heat protectant spray, of course! lol) It might seem like a pain to do it all the time, but if you have thin, fine, 'basically' straight hair or a slight wave... it's worth it to keep your hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 29, 2006)

which procedure did you get done?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 29, 2006)

It's a basic chemical straightener... they market it as 'EasyStraight"... most horrible product I've ever seen. But its the same chemicals as used in almost every other straightener... regardless which brand or name it goes by... like perms --- you can get Nexxus, you can get Quantum, same stuff - different box.


----------



## screeema (Mar 29, 2006)

actually a chemical straightener is completley different from the Japanese

method, they are two different chemicals altogether, and you are righ NY angel, the straightener you did is very damaging, it is intended for african american hair but had been used for caucasian hair because it was all we had at the time. The Japanese straighteners are Thyogloclate based, same main ingredient in Perm solutions. Chemical relaxers are sodium hydroxite, basically Lye!! Very harsh on the hair!!! The Japanese method is Thyo and proteins and collagens. How it works is the solution breaks down the protein bonds in your hair, whether they are curly, wavy or frizzy, or all of the above. When it has processed sufficiently it is rinsed out then conditioned. Then you blow dry about 80 to 90%. then the flat ironing process begins, that is what really makes the hair straight!! After that is done you neutralize, rinse and condition again and then dry. I have been having it done for 5 years and my hair is long and I color...but like any chemical process it does depend on your hair to begin with. If you have fragile hair and are prone to breakage, then maybe it is not for you. It is not recommended for those with heavy highlights either.

Its best to go for a consultation and ttry and chose someone with a fair amount of experience. Ask alot of questions, alot of my clients do alot of research on the net before they even come to me!!

hope this helps


----------



## Marisol (Mar 29, 2006)

This info definitely helps!


----------



## LVA (Mar 29, 2006)

i've never heard of japanese hair straightening .. .although i did go in to have my hair chemically straightened .....

.. wut's japanese hair straightening ?


----------



## Leony (Mar 29, 2006)

That's weird, I had that once, but it didn't do any damage to my hair though.

It made my hair sooooo smooth and straight but only for 9 months.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 29, 2006)

I dunno - I'm scarred for life against these things!! lol I'm not a flat iron fan either... so I don't think I'd be able to deal with the chemicals and the iron in one sitting... lol

ETA: this article HERE... this is what I've heard -- so it's another reason I'm hesitant with any kind of chemical straightening...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## screeema (Mar 30, 2006)

yes its definitley something to be done with great consideration, and yes there are some horror stories out there, but like the last paragraph in the article says, make sure you go to an experienced stylist. Like I mentioned before, I have had it done for over 5 years now, every 6 months, and I love my hair. I have clients that I have been doing for 5 years now and they stil love it, BUT it is not for everyone, especially highlighted hair....anyhow I should take a pic of mine I just had a touch up on Monday and it is so nice when freshly done!!!


----------



## Cheebs (Mar 30, 2006)

They work very well, but like Leony, it only stays for about 9 months. A lot of my friends got it(get it) done, and it looks great but it is expensive! Not just the process, but also the maintance. Like you have to buy special shampoo, always get trims because the ends of your hair are super dead. And if you have really curly/coarse hair, when the roots start growing out, it looks terrible. I also find that it makes a lot of their hair look flat.


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 30, 2006)

Isn't this kind of like the CHI, this sounds like what they did to me, however I don't know exactly about what the CHI products contain.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 30, 2006)

you should!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## screeema (Mar 30, 2006)

ok, I will take one today or tomorrow, for sure!!


----------



## screeema (Mar 30, 2006)

It is like Chi, although that is one system I haven't taken training for but like I said they all have the same main ingredient..


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 30, 2006)

I've been "Japanese straightening" my hair for roughly about 3 years now and so far (knock wood) I've had no problem. I do notice that I lose hair every time I wash it (which is every day, however, I must mention that I have really thick hair and a lot of it.) I'm not bald and I don't have any bald spots (that I've noticed). I don't color my hair yet either.

I think there is some hair loss with almost any treatment. But prior to getting this, you're really supposed to get a consultation to find out if your hair type get withstand this kind of treatment.

Prior to getting my hair straightened I was getting spiral perms. My natural hair is wavy but not in a nice even way. I started perming my hair to make it easier to deal with. When I permed my hair, it ended up looking like I had double the amount! But still, I had no damage and no clumps of hair falling out. Again it depends on your hair type. I think if you have thin, delicate hair, that could happen. But if your hair is coarse and thick, you're probably a good candidate.


----------



## Nox (Mar 31, 2006)

Just to get it straight... the Japanese straightening system is NOT a regular relaxer. This system is definitely not for African American hair because it is just naturally waaaayyyy to fragile to withstand the temperature that they use to make this work. I have seen caucasian hair fried by this as well. If you have very fine hair, this system is not for you. The Japanese system sounds exactly like what it is... to straighten very coarse Asian hair. When I was in Tokyo, alot of women would have this done to get a smooth and silky look. Before, they were trying to used a regular chemical relaxer for Black hair and it didn't work at all. Then they tried relaxers formulated for Caucasian hair, and it would not stay straight for long. So this is where the straightening system became so popular, but then Japanese women also like to color their hair so it was very, very dry looking. So I guess you really have to moisturize your hair daily if it is to look good.

A friend of mine saw the beginning of this thread and started to get the wrong idea. This system is not for fine, wavy hair, or Black hair. It was optimized for Asian hair, which is the strongest hair around. But some caucasians saw that it would work for some coarse frizzy hair too.


----------



## Tesia (Mar 31, 2006)

This does make sense because my cousins have thick wavy hair


----------



## Tesia (Mar 31, 2006)

always get trims because the ends of your hair are super dead.

really? I never heard this b/4


----------



## Tesia (Mar 31, 2006)

Really? I never heard this b/4


----------



## Nox (Mar 31, 2006)

Cheebs, the hair is already dead. The ends can look pretty bad a lot faster if you don't take care of them. You should trim only because you like it to look even and straight, not to "keep the hair healthy". Habitual trimming to get rid of split ends is just laziness. Take care of them, and there will not be so many of them.


----------



## lainey (Mar 31, 2006)

don't forget..that japanese thermal straightening isn't for everyone!! your hair might not be able to take it.


----------



## Leony (Mar 31, 2006)

Ohh really?, I didn't know that Asian has the strongest hair.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 31, 2006)

I'd kill for Asian hair!! lol :icon_love It's so pretty!


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 31, 2006)

Very true! One needs to get a consultation first. I'm happy my hair is able to withstand it because it really cuts down on my time blow drying and styling in the morning.


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 31, 2006)

My favorite hair in the world Janelle! I'm with you - I love Asian hair!


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 31, 2006)

Screeema - I'm starting to go grey, and, like I mentioned, I straighten my hair, do you guess I'd be able to withstand coloring my hair to cover the grey (not change my natural color) and still Japanese straighten my hair twice a year like I do ?


----------



## screeema (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Amethyst, yes if you are just depositing color you can do sure. Just be sure they don't use anything stronger than 20vol peroxide. Sometimes if your gray is a little resistant a stylist might want to use a higher volume so just let them know from the begining not too!!! I color mine every three weeks


----------



## lavender (Mar 31, 2006)

I got the Japanese straightening done a few years ago and loved it! It didn't do any damage to my hair. I loved the straight, sleeky, shiny look for almost a year!

Screema, you mentioned that you actually do it for customers. How much do you charge....say for hair length of mid-back? I got mine done when I was in Singapore, which cost me about US$85. When I check the salons around my area, the minimum was around $400!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would love to do it again.


----------



## screeema (Mar 31, 2006)

well said


----------



## screeema (Mar 31, 2006)

yes I hear it is alot more inexpensive there...I charge $350.00


----------



## Nox (Mar 31, 2006)

Yep. The "average" head of Asian hair can withstand the highest temperatures. They have done stress tests with hair strands from "average" individuals from "each" ethnic group. The have found Black hair to be the weakest, caucasoid hair to vary widely but the average being somewhat durable, but the Asian hair samples held many more times the weight than any other hair. Of course, studies like this make several assumptions:

1) That all Asian hair is naturally bone straight, which of course we all know is not true.

2) That all Black people have the same type of hair, and that all Black hair is naturally kinky, which of course we all know is not true.

3) That all scalps produce the same amount of sebum to lubricate the hair, which of course we all know this is not true either.

When it comes down to strength though, many East Asians have the best end of the deal. Slightly thicker hairs, more lubricated strands, perfectly aligned straight glossy cuticles, longest growth phase, fastest growth during the growth phase.

In lace costume wigs for theatre, Asian or Indian Remy hair is preferred hands down over any other hair type, regardless of the final color, for the above reasons.


----------



## Tesia (Mar 31, 2006)

screenma, i wish u could do my hair lol


----------



## screeema (Mar 31, 2006)

aw Tesia, how sweet, I wish I could too!!


----------



## Cheebs (Apr 2, 2006)

Oops! I meant super dry/brittle at the ends! Sorry! That's what I get for posting at 3 in the morning after doing homework.


----------



## Nox (Apr 2, 2006)

I like your kitty Cheebs... I mean the one in your avatar.


----------



## Marisol (Apr 2, 2006)

Rima... I would love to see some pictures of your hair. I straighten mine once a week now because I want to protect it from the heat. I have been wearing it curly and letting it airdry.


----------



## Leony (Apr 2, 2006)

Cool! Thanks for the info NoxiousByProxy!


----------



## Wanda112267 (Apr 14, 2006)

Screeema,

What is the best way to go about finding a qualified person for this Japanese Hair Straightening? I have a daughter who would die to have this done and I would love to have it done for her, but I don't know how to find a qualified person. Any tips?

Wanda


----------



## lglala84 (Apr 14, 2006)

You do have to be careful with the straightning because it did make my hair more fragile and dry specially if you color it.


----------



## screeema (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi Wanda,

I think the best way to find someone is the internet. There are some web sites devoted to Thermal reconditioning with people from all over, like here. You can go there and ask for recommendations in your area. Also Yuko Systems has a web site with a salon locator. It doesn't mean that all the stylist listed are qualified but it is a place to start. You definitley want to have a consultation first and ask them how long they have been doing it and how many they have done

www.yuko-usa.com/


----------



## screeema (Apr 14, 2006)

http://www.lamasbeauty.com/talk/salon/

and here is a link to one of the message boards. hope this helps!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 14, 2006)

i had that done. they had to do it twice but my hair was still curly. then when i moved i asked my hair stylest said it doesnt actually really straighten straighten but it just makes the curl less.


----------



## Athertongirl (Apr 14, 2006)

I have extremely curly hair, that doesn't curl nicely, but frizzes. For several years I had my hair chemically straightened by my stylist until Japanese straightening became available. I then switched and haven't looked back, despite the $500 cost per treatment.

Both the Japanese system and the chemical straightening processes are permanent, so that you only have to re-do the new growth every six or seven months. However, with the Japanese straightening system, I can let my hair air dry, forego any styling at all and my hair is straight. The old-fashioned chemical process left my hair partially straightened, it still had to undergo the flat iron in order to be smooth. I now save hours each week on hair styling.

Both processes can be very damaging, although the Japanese straightening less so. Go to a stylist who is an expert on this procedure. I cannot understate the importance of this. You must religiously deep-condition your hair and cannot wash it every day. I recommend the new Kerastase line of products for dry, damaged hair (only available in salons).

Bottom line, if your hair is truly horribly kinky and frizzy, this procedure will be life-changing and worth the cost and extra conditioning care you must take. If your hair is sort of more curly than you like it (but not extremely frizzy), don't do it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Anyah_Green (Apr 14, 2006)

I agree. In my dream world I would go and have the Japanese straightening done. Butttttt in real life..I color my hair andddd I would FREAK OUT if it "frizzled off" like that one ladies in the article. yikes! So for now I'm pumping the curl! lol! I also would be hesitant to do it because of the high price! I mean if it does replace blow drying and using a flat iron for 9 mths..that's worth it. But if I still have to blow dry and then use frizzease..that's 200 bucks down the drain ( to me.).

So I'm torn? lol!

AM


----------



## DianaID (Apr 16, 2006)

I have used the Japanese hair straightening method for the last two and a half years. I have it straightened about every six months. I have had no unusual hair loss, indeed, my hair is still thick.

My hair looks better and healthier than when it was curly. Some of my hair was wavy, but most of it was either curly or very curly. It often frizzed up during the day and became sort of bushy looking. While I am fairly talented at applying makeup, I am a klutz when it comes to working with my hair. I am not good at it, it look a long time, at least 20 min., and I rarely even tried to do it. Before I went out to a "special" event, I'd go have my hair washed and blown dry. I never got it to look that good.

Now, I get out of the shower with straight hair. I do not have to straighten it with an iron or anything else. I can blow dry it and it is still straight without any special processes or precautions. The only difference I have noticed is that my hair drinks up conditioner, but it did when it was curly too.

My hairdresser took a special class in learning this technique and he is very meticulous. I think this is mostly the reason for my success here. He applies more to the curlier parts of my hair than the wavier parts and the process takes between three to four hours. I have seen women who's hair has been straightened using this method, and I can see where the curlier parts were not treated longer than the less curly parts. Or, it looks like the whole process wasn't allowed enough time. But even my hairdresser has said that my hair just did better than others he has done.

So, the secret, if I have one, is to find a hairdresser who is trained and careful about this process.

It is worth it. It sounds like a bit of an exaggeration, but it has changed my appearance dramatically for the better. My hair shiny, medium length and attractive with no extra work or worry.


----------



## Marisol (Apr 16, 2006)

Welcome to MUT!

Thanks for such an awesome review.


----------



## QTmonnie (Jun 4, 2006)

I had the Japanese Hair Straightening done about a year ago. I lost alot of hair... My hair got so thin, I have to take biotin and use hair-thinning shampoo for almost a year before I get my hair back in shape.


----------



## geebers (Jun 5, 2006)

Im posting to say that my hair is somewhere between curly and wavy- thick - and I have gotten this done at a Korean salon where the women do straightening and only straightening all day for years. They know what they are doing. I had amazingly straight, shiny, silky hair. I took care of it with conditioners and even curly - I don't wash my hair everyday (Im prone to dry scalp). You have to go where people are experts and have knowledge on how to apply this - this is a dangerous process and you do not want to go somewhere where the salon is not well-versed in this. And I don't mean price-wise either. The salon I went to charged me only $200 - while salons in Manhattan tend to charge $500. My friend chose the $500 salon and her hair didnt look anywhere near as healthy as mine did.

Also - the growing out part matters too. If you choose to not get it re-done (as I did) - you will have to suffer 6 months of waiting for the curls to grow in and get trims every few weeks. If you go somewhere that does it correctly, you can style your hair and have an easier time waiting for the hair to grow out. Although I suffered for about 6 months with half my head curly and half straight- it wasn't as bad as some of the other people I know who were growing theirs out. My hair is all wavy now (and I did miss it a lot so Im glad) and it took about a year to fully grow out. So be prepared for that!


----------



## mindi (Jun 19, 2006)

thx for sharing , i really needed more info about this topic


----------



## pxixnxkxsxtxaxr (Jul 30, 2006)

*If you have any concerns about your hair falling out. There is a pill(vitamin) call Biotin.they sell it at most local drug stores. It works great. My hair stylist told me about it and i started using it. So there is an option if your affraid of your hair falling out. It make your hair stronger, and it does break. It also helps your nails, so there's a plus too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## frazerti (Aug 11, 2006)

there is a new thing thermal reconditioning


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 12, 2006)

I had thought about this process before, but I've totally decided against it after hearing a lot of negative stories about people who had it done (regardless as to which brand was used). I'd rather stick with relaxers as needed. Too scary for me, and I've worked TOO hard to get my hair healthy again!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 12, 2006)

Great topic.. Need to pass this along to my friend who thinking about this.


----------



## ivette (Aug 12, 2006)

exactly, what is done to make the hair straight???

and this may sound like a stupid question but why is it called japanese hair straightening???

i'm just curious.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 12, 2006)

A girl I work with had it done. I pet her hair sometimes, it is _really_ soft. But to be honest it looks the same as it did before. I'm not sure if it is easier to care for and style. I will ask her in the morning and let you know.


----------



## x_nicole_x (Aug 12, 2006)

I had this done 2-3 years ago and I loved it! I wouldnt recommend getting it done if your hair is already week or has lots of colour done to it as it could cause it to become brittle and not very nice. The best thing to do is ask the hairdresser if they recommend it.

I, personally, loved it as it meant i didnt have to straighten my everyday! In the long run it will probs be better for your hair then straightening all the time as you only have it done the once! Gave my hair that silky feeling you get when you finish straightening... It lasted until my hair grew out which was about a year or so. Im definately going to get it done again when I go to japan/china next. Its way to pricey to get it done in the UK!

xxx


----------



## Tesia (Aug 12, 2006)

I actually got japanese hair straigtening done a few months ago. It def has its pros and cons. I love the fact that my hair is so straight, shiny and soft. However, today I cut my hair. I got a lot of layers in it but you could hardly tell because it is so straight. There is also not a lot of volume in my hair too. But my hair has been really easy to manage so far.


----------



## lainey (Aug 15, 2006)

i wouldn't do it..and it's not for all people


----------



## laura112 (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm getting my hair Yuko straightened this Wed so I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## Miffed Geisha (Sep 4, 2007)

I've been looking into this too... I don't know what system to go with, seeing as you get one chance with your hair.

I'm thinking about Yuko and Q8 Nutri Straight. If anyone has experiences with these please share them.

Thanks

Oh, also the Liscio system.

I've heard that Liscio is better than Yuko. Both are the 2 original Japanese Straightening treatments.


----------



## laura112 (Sep 5, 2007)

I wish I could post pics but I don't have a digital cam, you'll just have to take my word for it that my hair is silky smooth and soft and poker straight. I was worried it might dry out my hair as I've recently had it coloured but it didn't at all my hair is softer than it's ever been before. I'd def reccomend Yuko.


----------



## Ashley (Sep 5, 2007)

Ooh, this thread is pretty old. But the Japanese hair straightening really does make your hair straight and silky! Looks healthy and great.


----------



## laura112 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a question for those who have had yuko done,

my hairdresser told me not to get my hair wet, put it behind my ears or style it just leave it completly alone for 5 days! I'm on my 2nd day and my hair is super greasy and the way she did my parting it hangs over my face and I look like the grudge!

I've checked the yuko website and it says you can't do those things for 48 hrs not 5 days so do you think it would be okay to wash my hair tomorrow on the third day?

I wouldn't mind if I could stay in the house but I have to go to work and deal with members of the public and gresy hair is not a good first impression.

Yuko cost me a lot of money though so I'm anxious to sway from what I was told.

What do you think? please reply


----------



## miss_supra (Sep 8, 2007)

For a moment in time I have wavy hair naturally. I was living in China at the time my host family took me to get my hair straighten. It was the Japanese straightening, I loved it! My hair was so smooth and so silky. It felt better than it did before I had it straightened. Now since my hair is straight again (odd it was curly during my late pre-teen years). If I had to go back I would do this over chemical straightening even though it tends to be pricey.


----------



## laura112 (Sep 8, 2007)

Its okay I washed it and its fine, still straight and silky soft. I love Yuko!


----------



## Miffed Geisha (Sep 9, 2007)

Here's a great forum, once you join you can ask a TR expert questions.

(Argh, I can't post a it. If you want it PM me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## oneewiishx0 (Oct 15, 2007)

This needs to be done by the right person.. And if you trying to get someone cheap DON'T DO IT. It would be well worth the money if you got a stylist who actually did it right, knew what they were doing and gave u the proper instructions on how to take care of it.

I got it done and 6 months after my hair was falling out in CHUNKS in the shower. I got really depressed over it so I recently got it cut and am trying to grow back all of my natural hair... it cost me 300 and it wasn't worth it. I feel like my hair is so thin now and I hate it... Any kind of chemical that you put in your hair is damaging your better off leaving it as is and straightening it but thats just my opinion maybe for you it will turn out differently  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jelly77 (Oct 18, 2007)

rebondings good.. apparently korean products r good


----------



## cherry_starr (Oct 28, 2007)

I had never heard of the Japanese hair straightening mehtods until this post... i had only known about the chemical straightening, which i feared becuase i heard of how damaging it could be. Some great info in here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bunny27 (Nov 24, 2007)

I've been told by two stylists not to get a chemical straightener on my hair because I have so much color -- or have had so much color....over the years. They did suggest a straightening perm. Has anyone ever experienced one of these or even know if it would help with the frizzies? (My hair is both curly and straight -- if I want to wear it curly, I have to work about just as hard as I do to blow it dry and straighten it.)


----------



## Buffychristenso (Nov 25, 2007)

I know of a twelve year old who had this done. It cost $900. Yes nine hundres dollars.

Not worth it.


----------



## Wism (Nov 27, 2007)

I have an appointment for next Saturday but had one big concern and was hoping someone could please help! Once my hair has been straightened, could i still curl it with a curling iron if I wanted to or would it not hold/ or kill my hair?


----------



## bunny27 (Nov 27, 2007)

Wism,

I know someone who had it done and has used hot rollers. HTH! Good luck.

Bunny


----------



## Buffychristenso (Dec 12, 2007)

My neighbor just had her hair Japanese straightened. I went to Davidsons to buy her some shampoo for Christmas. What shampoo do you recommend? I bought Paul Mitchell Smooth, ISO smooth exc.

Any recommendations on what I should buy her for shampoo and conditioner exc?

Thanks,

Carolyn


----------



## bruisedkiwi (Dec 13, 2007)

I had it done a few years ago (my hair is in dreads now) i never had any issues with any hair falling out. It actually felt better and healthier then it ever did before i got it done! I would recommend it!


----------

